# 2007 Maxima SL keyless door opening problem



## mirekj (Mar 26, 2009)

I have the keyless ignition, and keep the keyfob in my pocket, no problems starting car, but getting in is a problem. When I approach the car, drivers side, and press the black button near the handle its supposed to open the door, open all doors, and lock the doors. Not happening all the time. Passenger side works every time. 

Anyone else having problems? 
Is there a service bulletin out there for this problem?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Make an appointment at the dealership.
Is it still under warranty or do you atleast have an extended warranty?


----------

